# How to change light fixture?



## candlelite00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it possible to change the light fixture in the hood? On my 10G there is an existing 13W light that has decided to spontaneously flicker at the most annoying frequency possible. I haven't found any suitable replacement bulbs, and I'd like to grow some plants, so replacing this seems a better plan.

From looking at the hood, it looks like there are some screws holding in the existing black piece that the light is connected to (what is this part called??). Are these the only two parts that need replacement? What are some suggested lights I can use on this tank? It is a standard 10G, and I don't have immediate plans of injecting CO2.

Thanks in advance,
-Kathy


----------

